# Some Bench Press Numbers for WWE superstars



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Morrison once said he can do 400lbs that's all I remember

and lol Kane can do more than ryback lol


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Morrison once said he can do 400lbs that's all I remember
> 
> and lol Kane can do more than ryback lol


Not surprising. Brock Lesnar once said Kane was the only guy in the dressing room that could beat him in an arm wrestling match.

This was the Kane of 10 years ago though.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Morrison once said he can do 400lbs that's all I remember
> 
> and lol Kane can do more than ryback lol


i think that was Kane's number in his prime, when he was a tank back in like 1997-2003


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

hetahorm said:


> *Ryback:* 525lbs (192kg)
> (source: wwe)
> 
> *John Cena:* 505lbs (229kg)
> ...


The math here seems legit.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao @ those numbers. That's more than strongmen can do. But I guess if you don't have to do it live you can add over 150-200 lbs to your bench. Simply ridiculous. I'd be heavily impressed if any of those guys can do over 420 lbs, let alone 600 lbs.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> The math here seems legit.


oops, fixed


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

added mark henry, which i just googled


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, WWE should do something at an event just to build someones gimmick(like Ryback), where if someone can bench press more than Ryback, they win tickets to wrestlemania or something.

It'd be like the sword in the stone, nobody will be able to do it, unless they're really special(in this case, I doubt anyone in the wwe universe will be able to lol)


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Want to know what Mark Henry's numbers were in his prime

same goes for Cena, i've heard he can do 500+


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

The Bad Guy said:


> Want to know what Mark Henry's numbers were in his prime
> 
> same goes for Cena, i've heard he can do 500+


i just googled it and added Henry. according to sports illustrated (http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1139686/2/index.htm)

his bench max was 525.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ryback > Cena. Feeed hiiimmmm MOOOOOORREEE!!! FINISH HIM!...


DONE!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow thats impressive

Lol Kane can bench press more than Ryback WTF I guess Ryback isnt so tough after all


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The Bad Guy said:


> Want to know what Mark Henry's numbers were in his prime
> 
> same goes for Cena, i've heard he can do 500+


Yea, when Henry is under anyone apart from Khali and Lesnar (fucking beast) there's something wrong.

Probably wear-and-tear though.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

^Those are all fake stats guys...apart from Mark Henry, who actually doesn't have any need to be ashamed of his strength. He would own all those bitches so bad it wouldn't be funny in any legit weightlifting contest.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*CM Punk:* 45 Pounds (including the bar)


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

The Great Khali must eat a frightening amount of food. We shit on him for his ring work, mic skills, charisma, presence, general likability and value as a human being, but to be his size and strength at that height is almost a fucking miracle.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

faceface said:


> The Great Khali must eat a frightening amount of food. We shit on him for his ring work, mic skills, charisma, presence, general likability and value as a human being, but to be his size and strength at that height is almost a fucking miracle.


the guy was a former pro bodybuilder. big mofo


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

faceface said:


> The Great Khali must eat a frightening amount of food. We shit on him for his ring work, mic skills, charisma, presence, general likability and value as a human being, but to be his size and strength at that height is almost a fucking miracle.


:lmao Khali isn't that strong. Anyone who lifts knows that higher ROM (range of motion) means less weight. You can't lift as much with those long lanky arms and legs unless you are filled up just like the rest, which he isn't. He looks like a tall skinny kid next to Mark Henry. He would be powerboming BigShow like nothing if he could bench 600 lbs.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Loudness said:


> :lmao Khali isn't that strong. Anyone who lifts knows that higher ROM (range of motion) means less weight. You can't lift as much with those long lanky arms and legs unless you are filled up just like the rest, which he isn't. He looks like a tall skinny kid next to Mark Henry. He would be powerboming BigShow like nothing if he could bench 600 lbs.


Khali was a professional powerlifter.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

hetahorm said:


> Khali was a professional powerlifter.


Nope he was a bodybuilder, and he never competed,which shows that he was never at the pro level, it's impossible to fill up the frame at 7 ft like a below 6ft bodybuilder with current steroids/HGH etc.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Loudness said:


> Nope he was a bodybuilder, and he never competed,which shows that he was never at the pro level, it's impossible to fill up the frame at 7 ft like a below 6ft bodybuilder with current steroids/HGH etc.



Dalip Singh Rana (born 27 August 1972), better known by his ring name The Great Khali, is an Indian professional wrestler, actor, and *powerlifter.*

I assume he was a powerlifter in India...


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the stats... really interesting.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *CM Punk:* 45 Pounds (including the bar)


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

hetahorm said:


> Dalip Singh Rana (born 27 August 1972), better known by his ring name The Great Khali, is an Indian professional wrestler, actor, and *powerlifter.*
> 
> I assume he was a powerlifter in India...


Not a succesful then, the only thing he is known for before his wrestling career was his bodybuilding stuff, and he wasn't good at that either:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm sure Mark Henry and Kane are the strongest. This stats suck.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rock said in 2009 interview that he bench press 425lbs. But now that he's bigger than ever, maybe he can lift more. 



Carcass said:


> *CM Punk:* 45 Pounds (including the bar)


:lmao

Mark Henry and maybe Big Show are probably the strongest.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The Rock said in 2009 interview that he bench press 425lbs. But now that he's bigger than ever, maybe he can lift more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Show is fat not strong. 

Mark Henry has been a powerlifter so ofcourse he is the strongest. And Mason Ryan also is alot stronger than most on the roster (but he takes roids)


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> Want to know what Mark Henry's numbers were in his prime
> 
> same goes for Cena, i've heard he can do 500+


Cena takes steroids so it dosent matter. 

What matters is what he can take WITHOUT steriods.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Hemen said:


> Big Show is fat not strong.
> 
> Mark Henry has been a powerlifter so ofcourse *he is the strongest*. And Mason Ryan also is alot stronger than most on the roster (*but he takes roids*)


Lol, roids don't make you cut, Henry has taken more roids than anybody on the WWE roster along with his perfect training, and eating routine, and that's why he was a pro athlete. Same for Mason Ryan except Ryan was training for maximum lean mass instead of strength. You can hate the guy for any reason you want, but discipline, diet, and dedication is not one of them, the guy is a freak of nature on HGH/steroids. Why don't you work out with Mason Ryan/ Mark Henry if its so easy?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I've read interviews from various wrestlers on the roster that attest to Kane being the strongest, mark henry included.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well Mark Henry WAS the world's strongest man. I mean, he's still incredibly strong.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Mark Henry and maybe Big Show are probably the strongest.


There was stories of how the guys would arm wrestle in the back... Brock Lesnar said on a radio interview that he would beat everyone (including Big Show) but no one was able to beat Kane because in Brock's words "It was like trying to move a tree with your hand". 

But then again, theres a lot of technique involved in arm wrestling, not just pure strength. So that argument doesn't hold much water.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Hemen said:


> Big Show is fat not strong.


Big Show is not strong? Wow. Big Show pushed over a JEEP one time on TV. Nobody is stronger than him besides maybe Henry.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Big Show is not strong? Wow. Big Show pushed over a JEEP one time on TV. Nobody is stronger than him besides maybe Henry.


LOL @ Big Show beeing stronger than Mason Ryan. Dunno if your forgot him, but he is easily up there with Show, and stronger aswell. Mark Henry is undoubtedly nr.1 though, fully agree with that.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Lol, roids don't make you cut, Henry has taken more roids than anybody on the WWE roster along with his perfect training, and eating routine, and that's why he was a pro athlete. Same for Mason Ryan except Ryan was training for maximum lean mass instead of strength. You can hate the guy for any reason you want, but discipline, diet, and dedication is not one of them, the guy is a freak of nature on HGH/steroids.


Heard of Marcus Ruhl he is most likely the biggest bodybulider on earth and he eats unhealthy food. He even said on a interview that he eats all food he can.


Same with Arnold at his prime he was one of the biggest bodybuliders at his time and he is seen as the best bodybulider of all time. And at the documentary pumping iron you see what the bodybuliders eat and they ate unhealthy food. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf4HMQAbss0 Even Arnold said they ate huge amounts of food like hamburger. 

Diet in my ass. 

Diet and stuff are for natural bodybuliders. 

All you need if you take steriods is dedication and training. Thats enough. 
People who take steroids and are working out gets huge musclemasses. 

Steroid works that well, but getting muscles natural is better and steroids have longterm effects that is very negative. 

No, Mason Ryan isnt a freak of nature on steriods.He is 289 lb. Thats 130 kgs. He has good genetics, but not a freak of nature.

Brock Lesnar at one point was 320 pounds with steroids thats 145 kg. Its guys like Brock and Markus Ruhl that are genetic freaks not guys like Mason. When you get 145 to 150 kg with Steroids is when you are considered a freak of nature.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder what Andre's numbers were.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Forgot about Ryan, I don't know if he's stronger but he's up there. You can be "strong" in a lot of different ways, hard to say who is stronger based on a piece of metal but I'm sure that Henry and Show are top 3.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena is pretty damn strong. I have seen him lift big dudes with ease in the ring, and carry on the match without looking fatigued. Wonder how strong Kurt was as well. Mark seems legit. Not sure about Mason, he definitely looks beast, as well as Zeke.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Hemen said:


> Heard of Marcus Ruhl he is most likely the biggest bodybulider on earth and he eats unhealthy food. He even said on a interview that he eats all food he can.
> 
> 
> Same with Arnold at his prime he was one of the biggest bodybuliders at his time and he is seen as the best bodybulider of all time. And at the documentary pumping iron you see what the bodybuliders eat and they ate unhealthy food. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf4HMQAbss0 Even Arnold said they ate huge amounts of food like hamburger.
> ...


This is true.

Brock did shooting star press at 320lbs and ran 4.6 40 at 297lbs. When Mason Ryan does that, I will be impressed.

Brock also benched 475lbs and squatted over 720lbs for the NFL.... A FEW WEEKS AFTER HIS MOTORCYCLE ACCIDENT WHERE HE BROKE HIS HAND AND INJURED HIS BACK. Injured and still managing to pull off a 475lb bench press is INSANE. He said in his book this is why his bench press for the NFL was lower than his usual bench press (of near 600lbs).


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

you can break an arm when arm wrestling.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Hemen said:


> Heard of Marcus Ruhl he is most likely the biggest bodybulider on earth and he eats unhealthy food. He even said on a interview that he eats all food he can.
> 
> 
> Same with Arnold at his prime he was one of the biggest bodybuliders at his time and he is seen as the best bodybulider of all time. And at the documentary pumping iron you see what the bodybuliders eat and they ate unhealthy food. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf4HMQAbss0 Even Arnold said they ate huge amounts of food like hamburger.
> ...


LOL @ pro bodybuilders not having a strict diet. Check Markus Rühls diet before spewing bs, so much ignorance it's ridiculous. Negged for idiocity.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Big Show is not strong? Wow. Big Show pushed over a JEEP one time on TV. Nobody is stronger than him besides maybe Henry.


I would say Lesnar was stronger at his prime when he were 145 kg with musclemass. WWE said he was 295, but i think it was Kurt that said in the documentary that he was that big.

WWE have also lied about the height and weight of many wrestlers. 

Dosent matter Big Show is 214 kgs.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Video of Andy Haman and Brock Lesnar

you can really tell the difference... Its so clear that Andy is a steroid user, and Brock is natural.. just look at the difference in their body styles, despite both using the same supplements and having similar size:

check it out at 0:35








also pound for pound, guys like Big Show and Khali are no where near as strong as some other guys.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Hemen said:


> I would say Lesnar was stronger at his prime when he were 145 kg with musclemass. WWE said he was 295, but i think it was Kurt that said in the documentary that he was that big.


Probably, but Brock is a real freak of nature.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Loudness said:


> :lmao @ those numbers. That's more than strongmen can do. But I guess if you don't have to do it live you can add over 150-200 lbs to your bench. Simply ridiculous. I'd be heavily impressed if any of those guys can do over 420 lbs, let alone 600 lbs.


There are plenty of people who can bench that much. Half the linebackers in the NFL can bench over 500


----------



## drew433 (Apr 17, 2012)

hetahorm said:


> Khali was a professional powerlifter.


Maybe 15-20 years ago theres no way in hell he's benching 600lbs these days and if he does its one rep.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

muttgeiger said:


> There are plenty of people who can bench that much. Half the linebackers in the NFL can bench over 500


exactly

theres a video on youtube of fat MMA fighter Tank Abbott benching 600.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

muttgeiger said:


> There are plenty of people who can bench that much. Half the linebackers in the NFL can bench over 500


I'm not talking about shitty half reps, but fully controlled bar to chest reps. And no, they can't even do that, 350 lbs is their max, NFL guys are fat, weak and out of shape. Wrestlers can easily do more hence why I think they can do 420. If an NFL guy went 500 lbs down to their chest, they would get injured.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Loudness said:


> I'm not talking about shitty half reps, but fully controlled bar to chest reps. And no, they can't even do that, 350 lbs is their max, NFL guys are fat, weak and out of shape. Wrestlers can easily do more hence why I think they can do 420.


In the NFL, your legit bench is tested in the combine. Not that BS half rep stuff.

Brock also did 44 reps of 225lbs in the NFL.

here is tank abbott benching 600lbs, and tank abbott isnt even the strongest guy in MMA







this is actually what he looks like


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

hetahorm said:


> In the NFL, your legit bench is tested in the combine. Not that BS half rep stuff.
> 
> Brock also did 44 reps of 225lbs in the NFL.
> 
> ...


So all powerlifters do their high level benches slowly, because it actually puts effort and he does 600 lbs in quick mode? You may believe what you want, but lifting a lot of weight needs far more emphasis than he has shown, it's just for show, they exagerrated over 150 lbs for those exercises.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

Loudness said:


> Lol, roids don't make you cut, Henry has taken more roids than anybody on the WWE roster along with his perfect training, and eating routine, and that's why he was a pro athlete. Same for Mason Ryan except Ryan was training for maximum lean mass instead of strength. You can hate the guy for any reason you want, but discipline, diet, and dedication is not one of them, *the guy is a freak of nature on HGH/steroids. Why don't you work out with Mason Ryan/ Mark Henry if its so easy?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, finally credit where credit is due.
> On topic, I recall a guy in Cena's gym in that promovideo that aired at EC PPV, that was in FCW and could bench 575 lbs. He was a huge guy by the name Big E Langston.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Loudness said:


> :lmao Khali isn't that strong. Anyone who lifts knows that higher ROM (range of motion) means less weight. You can't lift as much with those long lanky arms and legs unless you are filled up just like the rest, which he isn't. He looks like a tall skinny kid next to Mark Henry. He would be powerboming BigShow like nothing if he could bench 600 lbs.


You really missed the point of my post. Sure, these stats are a pile of crap, I took that as a given, but mass is mass. Any of the > 350lbs guys must be doing something right, I just thought he deserved a little credit for it, you know, since he doesn't get any for anything else.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wtf HHH only being 425

I'd like to know what HHH squats ..... maybe 135


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

People should go look up Lesnar's numbers from when he tried out for the NFL. Fucking scary shit.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Funny how most of these threads turn into talks about steroids and shit.
:lol


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Big Show is not strong? Wow. Big Show pushed over a JEEP one time on TV. Nobody is stronger than him besides maybe Henry.


When did Big Show do this? If it was a Smackdown before Wrestlemania 21 during the Akebono feud, then he didn't actually push the jeep over. They used a carjack because Show couldn't do it...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/b...ning-nfl-combine-results-in-arizona.55207999/

I looked up his numbers for everyone. It's so fucking scary how agile that guy is for his size. He has a standing long jump of 10 feet. 10 FUCKING FEET. Jesus Christ, he's a fucking gorilla and can launch his body like that. Insane.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

faceface said:


> You really missed the point of my post. Sure, these stats are a pile of crap, I took that as a given, but mass is mass. Any of the > 350lbs guys must be doing something right, I just thought he deserved a little credit for it, you know, since he doesn't get any for anything else.


Oh I see, in that case, credit is given for, no problem. I stated my problem however why a built 7fter can't compete with filled up (aka massive) normal sized guys which is simply not true, that's all. I work out myself and I respect the work Khali has done, pretty much the only thing I respect about him, but I just draw the line when people say hes the strongest. I was just talking about him not being THAT strong, but please find a post where I disrespect his whole training route and diet, this is a whole different thing imo.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Walls said:


> http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/b...ning-nfl-combine-results-in-arizona.55207999/
> 
> I looked up his numbers for everyone. It's so fucking scary how agile that guy is for his size. He has a standing long jump of 10 feet. 10 FUCKING FEET. Jesus Christ, he's a fucking gorilla and can launch his body like that. Insane.


Wanna know something scarier?

Brock did those tests and got those numbers a few weeks after his motorcycle accident where he broke his hand and injured his back.... in his book he said he could have done a LOT better if he wasn't injured.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

In all seriousness wat do you guys figure Punk can do max, or 10 reps of? He seems to have a decent build despite paling in comparison to some of these guys. He porbably could max like 240-ish, that is if he ever hits the gym anymore, lol. This isn't a shot a Punk, really hust wondering.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> In all seriousness wat do you guys figure Punk can do max, or 10 reps of? He seems to have a decent build despite paling in comparison to some of these guys. He porbably could max like 240-ish, that is if he ever hits the gym anymore, lol. This isn't a shot a Punk, really hust wondering.


If Punk can't max bench more than 240 lbs, there's something seriously wrong with the guy. Punk might not be strong by pro wrestler standards, but 240 isn't even strong compared to a lot of guys in high school.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice post OP some of those numbers are crazy. Especially Brock this is why I always consider him him a genetic freak hes uber strong and moves like a 180 lbs amazing!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That Brock Lesnar info someone posted on the other page is insane. The guy really is a monster.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I bet Rock does 700. And Punk can't even do 200.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

it is true that Job Lesnar was the physical specimen of the WWE. So sad that they are going to job him to the Game-aaah, and after that he leaves with his pockets filled.. what a shame.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

I can do 40. Twenty on each side so yeah. 


Khali has mongo strenth , Lesnat strenth is down to being a beast.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kane circa 98-2000 was probably in the running for strongest person ever in wwe.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

hetahorm said:


> Thought I'd share some of these:
> 
> *Great Khali:* 600lbs (272kg)
> (source: wannabebig.com, former bodybuilder)
> ...


Henry I believe. The rest of those numbers are worked. Might as well claim 700 lb bench press like they used to in the days of Big John Studd and Dino Bravo. Cena would be lucky to bench 400.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> If Punk can't max bench more than 240 lbs, there's something seriously wrong with the guy. Punk might not be strong by pro wrestler standards, but 240 isn't even strong compared to a lot of guys in high school.


The only guys benching 240+ in high shcool are taking steroids. A high school boy's body just simply does not have the muscle maturity otherwise.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> I can do 40. Twenty on each side so yeah.
> 
> 
> Khali has mongo strenth , Lesnat strenth is down to being a beast.


Most bench bars weigh 45 so plus your 20 on each side tahts really 85. Unless you have a smaller bar.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> The only guys benching 240+ in high shcool are taking steroids. A high school boy's body just simply does not have the muscle maturity otherwise.


I could bench 360 in high school and I've never been anywhere near a steroid.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Only 425 for Triple H? I don't know, if Morrison says he can do 400 I'd think Triple H could do a hell of a lot more than that. 

We all know Roid Cena can bench press a considerable amount.

And lol @ everyone picking on Punk. Do you seriously think he's the only small guy who wouldn't be able to bench the that much? Don't forget about other small guys like Bryan, Miz, Ryder.... I don't think any of those guys could do near 400.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread is like taking 40 time combine numbers (NFL reference) and trying to compare those numbers to Olympic sprints.

Loudness is right the techniques these guys are using are unprofessional and realistically speaking if you threw them in actual competitions they'd score alot lower.

Unless you're training specifically for the sport and have done it most of your life you're just not going to put up world class numbers. 

That's not bashing the athletic abilities of Cena, Lesnar etc, etc. There's going to be competitions were they'd humiliate any body builder. Just not pure strength.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> The only guys benching 240+ in high shcool are taking steroids. A high school boy's body just simply does not have the muscle maturity otherwise.


Bench pressing isnt hard i would consider it as an easy form of workout, put it over your shoulders then its hard as fuck. 240 pound is really about 110 kg, i can do that and im not that strong.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Loudness said:


> LOL @ pro bodybuilders not having a strict diet. Check Markus Rühls diet before spewing bs, so much ignorance it's ridiculous. Negged for idiocity.


Idicioty? Lol, i am a classic bodybuliding fan. I am pretty sure i know more than you about this. I am sorry i live in norway and i saw at a norwegian strenght forum that many people ranted about how Ruhl eat unhealthy food. But still that dosent change that Arnold and his friends at their time got monster physiques by eating unhealthy foods when the steroids were less powerfull. 

My big brother worked out years ago, he ate hamburger and unhealthy food daily. But he still got ripped, because he was doing alot cardio workout so got the fat he ate burned.

The thing is as long you burn the fat you eat you can get ripped. Arnold when he was bodybuldiing were burning 2500 calories a day alone with strenght i think he also did cardio which burns the fat alot more. 

But yeah you can get big with taking steroids without taking diet. But you have to include cardio to burn the unhealthy food you eat. 

SO there you have it, its possible. The food Arnolds ate and they still got monster physiques proves that you can get big without diet with taking steriods. 

Idiot? The idiot here is you.

GillbergReturns : Brock Lesnar was as big as a pro bodybulider back in 2002. I doubt he uses the wrong technique if he gets that big of a musclemass.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I could bench 360 in high school and I've never been anywhere near a steroid.


Props to you man. I just wonder how you can be so negative towards Mason Ryan, if you really know what it takes to get in shape. Why do you have such a hard time dealing with Ryan if you put emphasis on bench pressing.(those numbers indicate you have been sacrificing a whole hell of a lot time in the gym) Because Ryan certainly bench presses a fuckload of iron, more than Swagger, may I add. Are you jealous of Ryan?


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Hemen said:


> Idicioty? Lol, i am a classic bodybuliding fan. I am pretty sure i know more than you about this. I am sorry i live in norway and i saw at a norwegian strenght forum that many people ranted about how Ruhl eat unhealthy food. But still that dosent change that Arnold and his friends at their time got monster physiques by eating unhealthy foods when the steroids were less powerfull.
> 
> My big brother worked out years ago, he ate hamburger and unhealthy food daily. But he still got ripped, because he was doing alot cardio workout so got the fat he ate burned.
> 
> ...



Arnold at pretty healthy. Yeah he had fatty meats but so what? Maybe in the off season he let go a bit but most bodybuilders do. What do you consider healthy?

Your brothers situation is unique. HOw old was he? Young people can do that. He got ripped because of alot of cardio, good for him he probably looked more like lance armstrong than a bodybuilder...


----------



## Daveyboy_88 (Jun 15, 2012)

the bench press world record is over 1,000 pounds, so i dont doubt some of these guys can do 500.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

I would like to know the bench press records of warrior and hogan were in their prime. Hogan in his sterling golden gimmick days was absolutely huge.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

thats all a bunch of nonsense.. they exaggerate those numbers just like they exaggerate wrestlers heights/weights, just like males exaggerate their dick size and how many women they've slept with.

also you're a f#cking mark if you think a higher bench press number means anything, thats only something people who don't train & don't know anything about bodybuilding are obsessed about. I'd be more interested to know how much they could deadlift, squat, clean & jerk, weighted pullup, etc.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

faceface said:


> The Great Khali must eat a frightening amount of food. We shit on him for his ring work, mic skills, charisma, presence, general likability and value as a human being, but to be his size and strength at that height is almost a fucking miracle.


Khali sucks in the ring
But nobody can say he ain't strong

He beat the shit out of Big Show in a legit backstage fight and there was a thread where people said anybody could beat by just kicking him in the legs.Lol.Anybody will fall if u kick them in the legs.

Ziggler was kicking at Khali's legs this Friday and it made no impact.He hit one blow and Ziggler flew half way across the ring


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Khali sucks in the ring
> But nobody can say he ain't strong
> 
> *He beat the shit out of Big Show in a legit backstage fight* and there was a thread where people said anybody could beat by just kicking him in the legs.Lol.Anybody will fall if u kick them in the legs.
> ...


Is that true?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Mqwar said:


> Is that true?


That's what I read somewhere

Big Show could barely chokeslam in a fight 

When those two had a feud,Khali was dominating the match


----------



## Satosama (Mar 6, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if those numbers were for real at one point or another. Just to clarify though, Kane benched 550lbs after his bicep injury and has said himself that he hasn't been able to push past that since then. Before that, he was known to max at 650lbs. Source: Meltzer, who also mentioned that between 1999-2002, Kane was the strongest guy in the locker room.

To add to that, even Mick Foley has mentioned that he witnessed Kane benching around 400lbs with absolute ease, so it's not exactly a stretch.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> If Punk can't max bench more than 240 lbs, there's something seriously wrong with the guy. Punk might not be strong by pro wrestler standards, but 240 isn't even strong compared to a lot of guys in high school.


Wrong???, most men cant bench press 180 let alone 240. I know several guys who have worked all their life and cant press more than 200. Some of you guys just seriously lost all reality. I would guess Punk bench press about 240, but thats really not bad. WWE steroid freaks are not what humans are supposed to look like...

refering to some of these Punk is midget guys not you...


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> thats all a bunch of nonsense.. they exaggerate those numbers just like they exaggerate wrestlers heights/weights, just like males exaggerate their dick size and how many women they've slept with.
> 
> also you're a f#cking mark if you think a higher bench press number means anything, thats only something people who don't train & don't know anything about bodybuilding are obsessed about. I'd be more interested to know how much they could deadlift, squat, *clean & jerk*, weighted pullup, etc.


What does explosive power have to do with brutal power? You can be 155 lbs and clean and jerk over 400 lbs and snatch 350 lbs, while guys like Cena can barely snatch 225 lbs despite beeing 100 lbs bigger. Benching is a good meassure of strength, although I do agree that deadlifts and squats are also important, but benching still matters just like those two exercises. Pullups however are a lolworthy meassure of strength, some 5'5 150 lbs midget is going to do FAR better than a 6'2" 250 lbs guy due to their lighter bodyweight and smaller ROM.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Onehitwonder said:


> Wrong???, most men cant bench press 180 let alone 240. I know several guys who have worked all their life and cant press more than 200. Some of you guys just seriously lost all reality. I would guess Punk bench press about 240, but thats really not bad. WWE steroid freaks are not what humans are supposed to look like...
> 
> refering to some of these Punk is midget guys not you...


"Wrong" was probably the wrong term, but I'd be surprised if Punk can't bench press at least 240. He's got the build for it, and it's not like his arms are long. I know a lot of guys who can bench press 180, but most of them weight at least that. I don't know a lot of lighter guys who can, so there's that aspect of it, as well.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

^My arms are very long 

Ah well, at least a small ROM for deadlifting, my strongest discipline easily.


----------



## Grabbag (Mar 29, 2012)

Mark Henry's bench is 585, not 525.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> That's what I read somewhere
> 
> Big Show could barely chokeslam in a fight
> 
> When those two had a feud,Khali was dominating the match


Lmao wat? Big show went for the chokeslam in a real life backstage fight? sounds BS to me.


----------



## Grabbag (Mar 29, 2012)

Mark Henry's bench is 585, not 525. He has also squatted over 1000 lbs several times and deadlifted over 900 lbs several times. 

http://sports.ign.com/articles/710/710571p2.html


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Grabbag said:


> Mark Henry's bench is 585, not 525. He has also squatted over 1000 lbs several times and deadlifted over 900 lbs several times.
> 
> http://sports.ign.com/articles/710/710571p2.html


Mark "ratings + power" Henry. You can watch videos on youtube for him setting deadlifting records himself. The most badass powerlifter/strongman ever, apart from The GOAT Mariusz Pudzianowski of course.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Loudness said:


> Mark "ratings + power" Henry. You can watch videos on youtube for him setting deadlifting records himself. The most badass powerlifter/strongman ever, apart from The GOAT Mariusz Pudzianowski of course.


Bill Kazmaier(or however you spell it) disagrees.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wow thats impressive
> 
> Lol Kane can bench press more than Ryback WTF I guess Ryback isnt so tough after all


The stats are listed when the wrestlers were in their prime

Also found a few more on an old thread:

Undertaker - 395 lbs 

Batista - 525 lbs

Rock - 425 lbs

Rob Terry - 575 lb

Hernandez - 540 lbs


(haha look at my list of names, undertaker, rock etc then rob terry)


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

OldschoolHero said:


> Bill Kazmaier(or however you spell it) disagrees.


LOL Pudzianowski would eat him alive, no disrespect to Kazmeier though, but Pudian's the GOAT Strongman, no comparision.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Loudness said:


> LOL Pudzianowski would eat him alive, no disrespect to Kazmeier though, but Pudian's the GOAT Strongman, no comparision.


Maybe but I think Pudz is getting a few extra servings of that "juice" if you know what i mean lol.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't see why it matters to be honest. Just because people are strong doesn't mean they are great wrestlers,


----------



## mtown (Aug 23, 2011)

Loudness said:


> I'm not talking about shitty half reps, but fully controlled bar to chest reps. And no, they can't even do that, 350 lbs is their max, NFL guys are fat, weak and out of shape. Wrestlers can easily do more hence why I think they can do 420. If an NFL guy went 500 lbs down to their chest, they would get injured.


are you serious lol ?


Trent Richardson
Greg Jones
Travis Frederick
Josh Chapman
Doug Martin
Julian Burnett

all from the draft this year !

fat weak and out of shape ? hahaha !

have you ever watched football or seen football players work out ?

your post is funny


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Indeed, professional football players are weak... Wow. 

Also, why do people keep pulling random numbers out of their asses and claiming them to be facts? 350 lbs, really? That's really not THAT much. All it really requires is the proper combination of strength and build. I'm a lot weaker than most NFL guys, and I could bench slightly more than 350 during high school. That's why I don't get where these random numbers being paraded as "facts" are coming from.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Mark Henry would be able to press more than most of the roster! I know it isn't his event but still that seems low.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

OldschoolHero said:


> Arnold at pretty healthy. Yeah he had fatty meats but so what? Maybe in the off season he let go a bit but most bodybuilders do. What do you consider healthy?
> 
> Your brothers situation is unique. HOw old was he? Young people can do that. He got ripped because of alot of cardio, good for him he probably looked more like lance armstrong than a bodybuilder...


I never said that my brother was a bodybulider i only said that its possible getting ripped even when you eat unhealthy food. As long as you burn the calories you can still get the musclemass. 

It was in the time when he ate for the MR OLYMPYA compettion. But As shown in that documentary. I consider eating unhealthy food eating food that isnt healthy like hamburger and hot dogs.


----------

